# Night activity?



## SirWedgebert (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi all,

Should we be concerned if our new little guy doesn't seem very active at night in his cage? When we take him out, he likes to run around, sniff, explore, etc, but after a bit he seems to just tire out and curls up to sleep. When we have to put him back in his cage, he still seems to just pass out even though its nighttime. He's quilling, so we're not sure if that's what's making him so tired, and we did just bring him home a few days ago. We also try to keep the lights as dim as possible. I guess we're wondering how active he should be at night - are we keeping him out too long? 

Thanks!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Since he's a new baby, it's perfectly normal for him to still be sleeping most of the time, even at night. Babies sleep a LOT, and sometimes only get up for a little while at night to eat, drink, poop, and then straight back to bed. As long as he is still eating/drinking/pooping, I wouldn't worry too much about the sleeping.

Also, welcome to HHC!  We'd love to see pics of your little one if you get a chance!


----------



## SirWedgebert (Apr 8, 2012)

Thank you! We are (or, I guess I should say, I am) nervous new hedgehog "parents," so thank you for your reassuring words. He is definitely eating/drinking and most DEFINITELY pooping, so I suppose we're okay so far.  

I have been snapping photos left and right, so hopefully I will figure out how to get it on the computer soon so I can brag about our little guy asap!  Thank you again!


----------



## stringmouse (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm not sure what you mean by "keep the lights as dim as possible". He should be on a 12 hour light schedule with a light on the cage for 12 hours during the day and off at night. It should be dark when the light goes off. It could be that he isn't getting active because he doesn't really know it's nighttime.


----------



## chriscml (Apr 12, 2012)

SirWedgebert said:


> SirWedgebert


My baby hedgie who's about 4 months old has similar behavior pattern like yours. When i let her out of her cage she roams a bit, and then suddenly I see her falling asleep. I try to wake her up most of the time and end up putting her back in her cage. I too had the same thought that she was probably tired being a baby coz she sleeps alot. My second thought was probably the place was just a bit cold and she was probably hybernating?
I noticed when i turn off the lights, she's more active at night and has even climbed out of her cage to roam around the places she has been too (which has her scent). And she even knows how to climb back in. Found out about this when i discovered her poop and pee one morning on the floor.


----------

